# Hello from Toronto! :D



## [o l i v i a] (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm Olivia (as you can probably tell by my user name) and though I wish I could call myself a MAC addict, I'm pretty much a beginner when it comes to makeup since I've only started experimenting 3 years ago. I first heard of Specktra from a youtube beauty guru and a friend, and after lurking around Specktra for a while, I've finally decided to join. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm hoping to learn more about makeup on Specktra as well as purchase more MAC products (and attend a MAC Warehouse Sale one day!) as I prepare to go to university next year. Currently, my favourite products are MAC are lip products and face products. 

Nice to meet you all and I hope to see you around!


----------



## Melxo (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! 

Always great to see MAC Addicts in the Area!


----------



## mahonereh (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Olivia, welcome to the addiction! 

I'm also pretty new to MAC, so you're not alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you have lots of fun.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Olivia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry.. it won't take you long to claim the title addict.  LOL

Have fun. :]


----------



## Junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

Always nice to see another Canadian/Torontonian!

You'll eventually get sucked in even more...give it some time

...like a month 

Haha.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Olivia!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

welcome to the foum Olivia! have fun!


----------



## n_c (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## StarrySim (Mar 8, 2010)

*waves* I'm also a Specktra newbie from Toronto. I feel at home already


----------



## Cinci (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!  It's great to see another Canadian member!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Olivia!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the site!!


----------

